# Extralight vs CR 3/2.5



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

Having a hard time deciding between an extralight (compact) or CR works 3/2.5...Kindly offer opinions between these two bikes. This will be my first Ti bike having ridden an aluminum and a carbon bikes. I usually do 50-60 miles of riding 2- 3 x wk w/ a fair amount of climbing. What do you think will be a better bike for me? Any advices helps...thanks.


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

That would depend on a lot of factors: Weight, riding style, competition?, what kind of ride you are looking for?the terrain you ride? (pot holes, hills,flats, dirt) With out any of that info I will generalize a bit and say if you like a softer ride go for the extralight, if you are a gear masher and a little heavier go for the CR. I think both are great bikes, and both will server you well.
Brian


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the response, Brian. I'm about 150 lbs. I'm from the Bay Area so we have a lot of hills here - but pretty much good road condition. I just joined a local club here which rides pretty "agressively". The club has scheduled rides during weekdays wherein they just do short sprint rides, about 30-35 miles. On the weekend, we tend to do longer rides and a lot of hills. I know the CR is probably the more agressive, racing type of bike (that's what Merlin is sayin on their website) - but will I really notice the difference in "plushness" bet. the two, given they almost have same geometry and both are 3/2.5 Ti?


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi there
I have just bought a CR and think it is fantastic. My thoughts would be that although the Extralight is a current model the CR is a new design and therefore would probably be the best buy. I rode an Extralight for about 2 weeks and definitely think the CR is superior. Just my opinion.


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

I live in the south bay and am pretty familiar with the roads in the area. We have pretty decent roads in general although Tunitas Creek is a bit bumpy I would think that coming off and alum. bike anything would be and improvement in ride quality. The CR has manipulated tube shapes that help stiffen the front end and bb area so it handles and accelerates a bit better than the more traditional tube shapes of the Extralight. Yet it should still have a similar ride due to the Ti tubing.


----------



## eazyrider08 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I'm almost leaning on purchasing the CR works since I've been hearing nothing but positive reviews and feedbacks about it. Plus, I also ride agressively and does a lot of short sprints, so the CR works will suit me better.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

eazyrider08 said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm almost leaning on purchasing the CR works since I've been hearing nothing but positive reviews and feedbacks about it. Plus, I also ride agressively and does a lot of short sprints, so the CR works will suit me better.


I think you are making a good choice. Even Litespeed touts their Siena as their best all around racebike not the Vortex or the Ghisallo.


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> I think you are making a good choice. Even Litespeed touts their Siena as their best all around racebike not the Vortex or the Ghisallo.


I would love to have a Ghisallo to go with my 6/4


----------

